# JDBC installieren unter win xp(mysql), bitte kurze anleitung



## javatis (24. Sep 2005)

Hi,

ich habe sonst mit java noch nicht so viel gemacht (eigentlich auf dem eigenen pc gar nichts) 

da ich mich nun aber in einen application server und einen jabber server reinarbeiten möchte die beide über die mysql datenbank laufen sollen und beide den JDBC treiber benötigen, muss ich den wohl installieren...

runtereladen habe ich ihn und auch gestern die ganze installationsanweisung unter unix etc. gelesen und bis eben gerad hier im forum gesucht.

gibts eine einfache anleitung... 

1) dort und dahin entpacken
2) unter system umgebungsvariablen SO und SO setzen
3) im Tomcat den klassenpfad dort und da ändern


btw. eine frage was ist der mysql drivermanager? weil die klassenbezeichnung die in der anleitung dort steht also "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" wäre genau die angabe die die zumindest mein jabber server fordert

wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen link oder ne kurze anleitung geben könnte.

vielleicht noch notwendige informationen:
Win XP PRO
Java 1.42_09
mySQL müsste die gerade aktuelle version sein


Gruss Sascha


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Sep 2005)

javatis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe sonst mit java noch nicht so viel gemacht (eigentlich auf dem eigenen pc gar nichts)
> 
> da ich mich nun aber in einen application server und einen jabber server reinarbeiten möchte die beide über die mysql datenbank laufen sollen und beide den JDBC treiber benötigen, muss ich den wohl installieren...



vergiss den zweiten teil, das dauert Monate 

kannst du überhaupt in Java programmieren? Wenn nein, was willst du dann mit einer JDBC Anleitung??


----------



## javatis (24. Sep 2005)

1) ich schrieb schon das ich die Java Data Base Conectivity (JDBC) zur kommunikation zwischen dem Jabber Server und der mySQL Datenbank brauche?? warum muss ich dazu java programmieren können ??? hast du nen flash player installiert? musste deswegen flash erstellen können?

2) ich kann nicht java programmieren aber früher konnte ich auch kein objektorientiertes Actionscript 2, kein php, kein mysql ... und wenn du mal ne frage bezüglich flash/html/php/mysql/asp/vrml/wml/xml 3D gestaltung oder design hättest würde ich sie dir entweder beantworten oder einfach nichts schreiben wenn ich es nicht wüsste

3) ist es wirklich so schwer ne einfache frage zu beantworten, wenn ja bin ich hier wohl echt falsch, sorry ich dachte hier sei ein forum zum fragen stellen und hier wären leute die sich damit auskennen , war wohl ne falsch annahme

___________________________________________________________________________________________

greetz 

es ist immer das selbe egal ob c++ oder java, stellt man in einem solchen forum ne einfache frage wo in jedem manual steht machen sie und das  und in 5 mins sind sie fertig... wird man erstmal blöd angemacht, begutachtet es wird gefragt warum wieso weshalb , sorry leute also ich weiss nicht warum ihr ein forum aufmacht und neue mitglieder zulasst wenn die hier wohl offensichtlich unerwünscht sind....

ps: es ist zum kotzen wenn leute nicht wissen was sie wollen! übrigens auch ihr habt mal angefangen, anscheinend hat euch jemand geholfen schade das ihr nicht das selbe sozialverhalten habt .... goodbye


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Sep 2005)

javatis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3) ist es wirklich so schwer ne einfache frage zu beantworten, wenn ja bin ich hier wohl echt falsch, sorry ich dachte hier sei ein forum zum fragen stellen und hier wären leute die sich damit auskennen , war wohl ne falsch annahme


Idiot

"reinarbeiten" ist für mich was anderes als "Installieren"

wenn du zu blöd bist, eine "einfache Frage" überhaupt zu stellen dann lass es


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2005)

@Bleiglanz
Du bist manchmal ein richtiger Klugscheisser...
Wenn du keine Lust hast jemandem zu antworten, dann lass es und 
höre auf Leute zu beleidigen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Sep 2005)

> da ich mich nun aber in einen application server und einen jabber server


es gibt recht viele application server und jabber server



> btw. eine frage was ist der mysql drivermanager? weil die klassenbezeichnung die in der anleitung dort steht also "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" wäre genau die angabe die die zumindest mein jabber server fordert


WELCHE ANLEITUNG? VON WAS?

Soll ich jetzt wirklich erklären was der DriverManager ist????




> ps: es ist zum kotzen wenn leute nicht wissen was sie wollen!


Noch schlimmer ist es wenn sie zwar wissen was sie wollen, aber nicht in der lage sind das zu sagen und dann auch noch pampig werden

es darf nämlich immer keiner wissen WELCHEN application server und WELCHEN jabber server man verwendet, aber nach der Installation/Konfiguration fragen kann man ja mal


----------



## Beni (25. Sep 2005)

Schlaft mal eine Runde und versuchts nochmal...


----------

